# Looking for Orlando Timeshare Rental - April 12-19



## ownsmany

My family is looking for a 3 bedroom (or more) Orlando Timeshare Rental for April 12-19.   Please contact me directly at club333@yahoo.com.  Thank you.


----------



## ownsmany

Still looking.


----------



## ownsmany

Still looking.


----------



## talsal

ownsmany said:


> My family is looking for a 3 bedroom (or more) Orlando Timeshare Rental for April 12-19.   Please contact me directly at club333@yahoo.com.  Thank you.


I have april 15-23 available


----------



## ownsmany

I emailed you for details.


----------



## ownsmany

Still Looking.


----------



## talsal

ownsmany said:


> I emailed you for details.


My rental for the 15-23 is still available


----------



## ownsmany

Still looking.


----------



## copperpenny22

My niece has a 3 bdrm at WestGate.  I will have her contact you by email.


----------



## ownsmany

Still looking.


----------



## Eudemis

Wednesday is an atypical start date for many timeshares. Do you have any date flexibility? Must haves including: 3 BR, Wed-Wed, Orlando only is so specific.  Is anything flexible?


----------



## talsal

I still have 2 bedroom sleep 6 available sat - sat  april 15-23


----------



## ownsmany

Eudemis said:


> Wednesday is an atypical start date for many timeshares. Do you have any date flexibility? Must haves including: 3 BR, Wed-Wed, Orlando only is so specific.  Is anything flexible?



Good questions.  We must have 3+ bedrooms, since there are 7 of us.  Our flight arrives in Orlando on April 12 and our departure flight is on April 19.  We could work with a hotel for a night or 2, if we can't check-in to a timeshare until Friday or Saturday.  It would really depend on the price.


----------



## talsal

Still have mine available for another week or so before it gets deposited into exchange bank. It does sleep 6 and tons of room for portable bed or air mattress.


----------



## ownsmany

No longer needed.  Thank you for all of your interest.


----------

